# Seiko Timetron



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Had a bit of a clear out this morning - Mrs T has been moaning about the "clutter" in my den for a while, so thought I should make an effort.









Was going through my tools and came accross this.



















I bought this in Tokyo about 10 years ago and had forgotten all about it. Popped down to Ealing to get a battery for it. The first 2 jewellers I went into said they would need to send it back to Seiko to change the battery!







, but I managed to find someone who could help. I wasn't sure whether it would work after so long, but it works fine.









Very "Space 1999". I'm not really into digitals, but this one still has an appeal.

Rich


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rich that's a







B)







B)







watch









I like the TIME at the top

does it have a title in other modes?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That is really cool.









You don't see a lot of them around.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

pg tips said:


> rich that's a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there are 4 modes - Time, Alarm, Stop watch & World Time, and it tells you what mode you're in at the top in each. It also deals with Daylight Saving Time.

If you hit the green button the time becomes half height and you get a display for date also 

Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's a seruously cool watch; I like the matrix style display.









How big is the watch?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JoT said:


> That's a seruously cool watch; I like the matrix style display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


38mm wide (excluding buttons) x 40mm high, and 12mm deep. Nice chunky size

Rich


----------



## SimonD (Sep 20, 2007)

I really like that one.

Is it a 10 year old design or was it an earlier model?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SimonD said:


> I really like that one.
> 
> Is it a 10 year old design or was it an earlier model?


It's a design from the mid to late 90's. I spent quite a lot of time in Tokyo during '97 & '98 and I remember walking through a huge watch shop in Shinjuku (7 floors full of watches) one day and it just took my fancy. If I remember correctly it cost about Â£50. Wore it on and off for a couple of years and thought I'd lost it in the last house move. Very happy to find it again on Saturday, and even more pleased that it still works after the new battery.

Glad you like it









Rich


----------

